# NEED ULTRA BRIGHT HEADLAMP!



## wantoc (Jul 13, 2009)

i am climbing kilimanjaro in a few weeks with 2 friends, one whom is legally blind and completely night blind. the climb will require us to climb for 6-10 hours in the dark on summit day. we will be using headlamps at this time. my friend's headlamp will be used to illuminate reflective patches on the legs, boots and trekking poles of the person in front of him (me or his brother). a reputable headlamp company has donated some new, top of the line sport headlamps, but we're finding that more lumens would be better.

does anyone know of a 150-300 lumen headlamp they can recommend to us? again, we leave in 2 weeks so time is important. thank you for your help!


----------



## Bushman5 (Jul 13, 2009)

check out the LUPINEs...

brightest in the world....

BETTY X-Pro: http://www.lupine.de/web/en/products/lightsets/betty/xpro/


----------



## tnuckels (Jul 13, 2009)

As far as I can tell, Lupine has a sterling reputation, so +1.
 
As I’ve never had a need, not to be confused with desire, for a truly high end headlamp, I’m afraid all I can offer is to throw out some names to search for in the threads. 
 
Search the HL section for “orienteering” and “geocaching” and you will find that the nighttime version of these activities have become very popular sports outside the States, with growing but smaller interest here. To accommodate this, quite a few European manufacturers have developed monster headlamps. Search for names like *Silva, Petzl, Mila, Mammut*, *Lupine*,* Scurion *… I’m sure there are others as well. Stateside manufacturers include *FoxFury, Stenlight, NiteRider* (bike/headlamp) … I’m probably forgetting some here as well.
 
The cave men here at CPF and over on the caving forums will know which are the real deal, and which are just pretenders.
 
Just bring a wad of cash and you too can turn nighttime into day.
 
Good Luck & come back whole.


----------



## TGr (Jul 13, 2009)

Another headlamps worth consideration are Hope Vision. Any of models (adventure 1, vision 2 or 4). Enough light for whole night.

Off. link : 

http://www.vision-adventure.co.uk/


----------



## ifor powell (Jul 13, 2009)

I am inclined to ask if the problem is the lumens or the beam shape. As described I would expect you to be close together and the sort of headlamp you have probobly has a fairly tight spot so right up close I could see this moving on and off the reflective parts. The solution may be somthing which is more floody mounted at waist level eg one or two of the zebralights.

I assume you have added the reflective items yourself as there can be a big difference bewteen standard reflective bits on clothing and good scotch tape is fairly amazing. 

Ifor


----------



## wantoc (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks for the help. we'll see how it works


----------



## hopkins (Jul 18, 2009)

Your friend could try wearing 2 of the headlamps. The 2nd around his neck or attached to belt or pack strap. A simple test to see if doubling the light would do the trick. Have a great climb! Take lots of extra batteries.

Mila Pls 100 Orienteering headlamp
"reported when viewed in action on someone else’s head during a night orienteering race. The brightness and size of the beam were shocking. It almost seemed unfair to have that much light at night in a forest."


----------

